# 5th grade Abeka kits



## backyardlivin (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have the fifth grade Abeka parent and student kits (Complete kits or nearly complete) that they would be willing to sale? Money is tight here, as it is for alot of folks, and I just thought I might find someone who had these that would sell them to me.....Thanks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You might consider just buying the student texts for the subjects off vegsource. You don't have to have the whole kit. A History, Science, Vocab/spelling/poetry, health, and readers would get you through. Unfortunately you would have to buy the math workbook and language new from the company, but you just need the student texts. You can grade them yourself and make up your own tests. It isn't that hard. We don't really need all the "bells and whistles", they just make life more convenient.
And even though the vocab/spelling/poetry and the science, health, history are consumable, you can get by with used. You just have to use plain paper to do spelling pretest, then test. And you can just orally go over the questions in the other three.


----------

